# Nail clipping/ filing



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Casper's nails seem to be getting really long, which isn't really a problem when holding him and all, except that every time he happens to itch at his nose, 90% of the time he gets a talon stuck in his nose and then starts screaming and his nose becomes super red 

I don't want to clip the nails because a) I don't want to hurt him by drawing blood and b) have no clue how to do it safely. I was wondering if it'd be ok to kinda file them a bit so that they aren't curving anymore?

Thoughts, idea and any experience welcome.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know I'm afraid  But I'm avidly watching for answers too  x


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

What about an emory board,also you can use fingernail clippers.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It's fine to file them, it does take longer though... When I try to file Erin's claws, she tries to chew the nail file :S I guess she likes the grittiness of it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just clip _the very tip_ of the nail so that there isn't any risk of drawing blood but it makes them duller. You have to be patient when clipping to try to avoid any slip ups with a squirmy bird.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think Daisy would let me clip her nails!


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

They make perches that are rough/sand paper-y to help keep the birds nails from being so sharp.

I just cover my birds with a towel and have my dad trim just the tip with some regular toenail clippers. On two of my birds, its really easy because they have tan/clear nails so you can see the blood vessel in them, my momma bird is more difficult as her nails are black and you cant see. We have trimmed their nails many times and probably only drawn blood once. Which, isnt going to kill them. 

One time one of my tiels got her toenail caught in a blanket on my bed and almost her whole toenail came off  So I think chancing it with the clippers is way better than having that happen.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Kenziekenz said:


> They make perches that are rough/sand paper-y to help keep the birds nails from being so sharp.
> 
> I just cover my birds with a towel and have my dad trim just the tip with some regular toenail clippers. On two of my birds, its really easy because they have tan/clear nails so you can see the blood vessel in them, my momma bird is more difficult as her nails are black and you cant see. We have trimmed their nails many times and probably only drawn blood once. Which, isnt going to kill them.
> 
> One time one of my tiels got her toenail caught in a blanket on my bed and almost her whole toenail came off  So I think chancing it with the clippers is way better than having that happen.


Rough perches aren't good for the birds feet though, they can cause irritation and sores on their feet which far outweighs any good done for the nails. Your best bet would be to take your bird to either a vet or a pet shop and they can clip the nails for you if you aren't comfortable doing it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I used rough perches in moderation. I'd put them in when their nails were sharp and take them out within a week. Since then, i began clipping them myself. I only take the tip off because on one of my birds you can't see the quick because it has dark nails. My other has light colored nails but he's harder to handle. And my new one got her nails clipped before coming home.


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I think I may attempt to file them and if that's too annoying/ takes too long then I may just clip them-- the very ends of his nails are absolutely clear pointy bits, so they should be fine for clipping.

@geenz: that's what I'd been told, so I don't have any rough perches for that reason.

@morla: Casper had the same thing happen a week back with one of the felt toys in his cage, but he managed to get it off before I could intervene.


----------

